# Read epub files on your Firefox browser



## jseay (Feb 12, 2010)

There is now an add on for the Firefox web browser that will allow you to read epub. Read more about it here:

http://www.teleread.org/2010/02/26/epub-reader-plugin-for-firefox/


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

You can also read EPub files by downloading free Adobe Digital Editions software.  I have that, but I don't read books on my computer.  I use it for my Cybook Opus reader.


----------



## G. Henkel (Jan 12, 2010)

Thanks for that info. Having a browser plug-in like this can be really useful to me as I'm constantly building and checking my eBooks.


----------

